# Profinet,Ethercat oder doch Profibus?



## Sisu (26 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Lese schon länger im Forum mit und bei Problemen konnte ich immer einen passenden Hinweis finden. Nun habe ich leider ein Problem, welches etwas schwieriger ist. Eventuell hat der eine oder andere etwas ähnliches bereits gelöst? 

Ausgangslage: 

Maschine 1:

Profibus 
Sicherheit konventionell also 2Kanal Draht


Maschine 2: 

Ethercat 
Kann ich bestimmen ob Sicherheit konventionell oder über den Bus 


Die beiden Maschinen werden mit einem Handling (Schütztüren, etc.) verbunden, welches eine SPS benötigt. Es werden nur einfache I/O angesteuert und über ein Panel diverese Hinweise ausgegeben.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ihr das lösen würdet? 

Var1. Alles über Ethercat inkl. Safety und auf der Seite Profibus einen Koppler

Var2. Alles über Profinet inkl. Safety und Koppler auf Ethercat Seite

Var.3 Profibus und Safety konventionell 

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich bis jetzt vorallem Profibus programmiert habe. Und die Seite Safety-Bus wenig vorhanden ist. 

Welcher Hersteller schlussendlich wird, ist nicht wichtig!

Für Vorschläge, Hinweise oder Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Deltal (26 April 2011)

Sind das denn so viele I/Os das du eine Koppelung mit Bus zwingend benötigst?

Ist die "Sicherheit" in der Handling SPS so aufwenig, dass du ne Safety PLC brauchst?

Ich mache die verkettung mit/zu anderen Maschinen gerne über Hardware Kontakte. Erst wenn wirklich Daten zwischen den SPSn getauscht werden müssen, kommen die Bus Systeme.


Hersteller.. naja denke mal die Anbindung an ein Ethercat Netz dürfte deine Auswahl beschränken?


----------



## Sisu (27 April 2011)

Hallo

Die Programm-Nr. werden ebenfalls ausgetauscht, daher fällt eine reine I/O Kommunikation weg. 

Die Sicherheit ist leider nicht ganz einfach, da ohne Sicherheits SPS wenig Chance sehe. 

Mein momentaner Favorit: 


Sicherheits-SPS von Siemens mit Profibus und Profisafe-Schnittstelle. Wird am einfachsten sein. 

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Neals (28 April 2011)

Was hast du denn für einen EtherCAT Master?

Wenn du TwinCAT einsetzt, würde ich zu EL6080 (SAFETY) und EL6731 (Profibus-Master) tendieren. Alle zusätzlichen I/O-Daten kannst dann ja über standard Klemmen einsammeln. TwinCAT könntest auch direkt auf dem Panel installieren, wenn dort genug Leistung vorhanden ist.


----------



## mima.sps (13 Mai 2011)

*sicherheit .. über netzwerk.*

wie sind die 2 maschienen den geartet ?
jede für sich nur daten austauch ?
müssen die sicherheits daten über das " netzwerk" ?

sehr stabil läuft Profibus,
habs an einer maschiene, die vom maschienen bauer so hergestellt wurde .

bin hier  lieber einer der kontaktaustausch verwendet ,
aber es kommt auf die anwendung an .
herunter fahren von antieben und so weiter .......
sischerheitsantriebe und so , die noch zum stillstand kommen müssen ,
oder die anlage in einen eigensicheren zustand muss .

es kommt also darauf an.

aber ein interessantes thema, werde ein auge drauf halten.


----------

